# Best noise gate for tight start/stop rhythm playing?



## kenken27 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm in the market for a noise gate and was wondering which ones were good for this type of Born of Osiris style of rhythm playing. I recently went to Guitar Center and was playing through the Boss NS-2 running into what looked like a cheap 9" car speaker with some wire mesh over it. The sound was clean so I went ahead and clicked on the MT-2. When I played through the noise gate the attack was destroyed. Even with the decay and threshold all of the way down it still ate nearly a full second off of the sound. Am I missing something here? I would really like to be able to mimic the sound of Misha's rig in Backstage with Periphery HQ (Guitar Edge Magazine) - YouTube

Not necessarily his tone, but just the ability to have very tight "chugs". I'm partial to Boss pedals and would like to use the NS-2 if it is capable of doing this. The only other pedal that I'm using that would have an influence on this sound would be my CS-3. Any suggestions on how to do this?


----------



## Atomshipped (Oct 13, 2011)

ISP Technologies Decimator Noise Reduction Pedal and more Guitar Effects at GuitarCenter.com.
This is one of the best noise gate pedals as far as I know; there's a more expensive and versatile one if you'd like to pay more however. If you're using the gate to do anything except get rid of background noise then I won't be much help in advising you something.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 13, 2011)

It's in the technique too man, not stopping the notes from ringing out comes from a combination of the left and right hands.

Also this topic has been covered to death. The answer is an ISP decimator.


----------



## danger5oh (Oct 13, 2011)

Find a used NS-2 on craigslist... mod it... love it. Can be done for less than the cost of a new NS-2.

But Misha explains exactly the gates and suppressors that he uses... ISP in the front, NS-2 towards the rear, and a built-in gate in the Engl.


----------



## xCaptainx (Oct 13, 2011)

I've always used an NS2. It's just a gate, I dont really buy into the gear wankery around gates, haha. My live rig was VERY loud and the NS2 stopped on a dime. That's all I ever cared about. 

No offense but comparing Bulbs setup to a HM2 into a 'car speaker' isnt really going to give you a decent opinion on ANY gates. Just get a used NS2. It'll do exactly what you want, at the level you want it to, and save you some $ in the meantime.


----------



## danger5oh (Oct 13, 2011)

^^^ I got mine used at a mom & pop shop for $30. The Monte Allums kit was $30. Soldering was simple. Tedious, but simple. The stock NS-2 does work well at stage volumes and outputs, but the modded version is even better. I can't comment on the ISP personally, but I'm planning on finding out soon.


----------



## kenken27 (Oct 13, 2011)

xCaptainx said:


> I've always used an NS2. It's just a gate, I dont really buy into the gear wankery around gates, haha. My live rig was VERY loud and the NS2 stopped on a dime. That's all I ever cared about.
> 
> No offense but comparing Bulbs setup to a HM2 into a 'car speaker' isnt really going to give you a decent opinion on ANY gates. Just get a used NS2. It'll do exactly what you want, at the level you want it to, and save you some $ in the meantime.



Completely agree. Unfortunately Guitar Center was the only option and their setup has all of the Boss pedals they carry stuck into a wall of sorts running into that shitty speaker. I was just confused as to why it took so long for the gate to let go through this setup and was hoping it was an issue with their setup and not the quality of the pedal. After doing a little more searching I found the previous threads on this issue and I think I will be settling for the ISP G-String. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## oniduder (Oct 13, 2011)

isp decimator g rack

done son


----------



## jordanky (Oct 13, 2011)

I'll put in a vote for the Dunlop MXR Smart Gate. I have one and I really like it. I had an NS-2 and could never get it exactly the way I wanted it. A few buddies of mine use the Decimator and it rules as well.


----------



## KAMI (Oct 13, 2011)

well, what ever misha uses I suppose which is a boss ns-2 together with an ISP decimator


----------



## Deliverowned (Oct 13, 2011)

Both the mxr smartgate and the isp decimator
I use a compressor into the mxr smart gate, then an od into the ISP to cut the noise.


----------



## Mark Day (Oct 13, 2011)

oniduder said:


> isp decimator g rack
> 
> done son


 
+100000000000

Mark


----------



## noodles (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## kenken27 (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha I agree a lot of this sound is in the technique but there's a quality and sharpness you just can't achieve without using compression and gating when playing live.


----------



## Greatoliver (Oct 15, 2011)

The gate will only work when you mute the strings to below the threshold on the gate. That's where technique comes in, as you have to be able to play it first, and then the gate will sharpen it - it'll also cut out hum which will make it silent when you're not playing, giving more of an effect.

NS-2s are good, ISP are better.


----------



## DaveFSJ (Oct 15, 2011)

I use an NS-2 but that's only to cut back on overall gear noise. I use left and right hand technique heavily to obtain clear stopping and starting, if you just rely on a noise gate you would have to boost it that much that you would never have any sustain.


----------



## fitterhappier (Oct 15, 2011)

Deliverowned said:


> Both the mxr smartgate and the isp decimator
> I use a compressor into the mxr smart gate, then an od into the ISP to cut the noise.



I use a similar set-up to this. I use a Decimator and a Smart Gate in front of my Engl with a TS-9 in between. The Decimator kills the noise from the guitar and the Smart Gate kills the noise from the TS-9. Noise free and quick mutes but still keeps the sustain.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Oct 16, 2011)

Technique, the right amp and settings and an NS-2 is all you need, screw the pedal snobbery and all that. I rely on a tightly controlled chug and with a good amp, only as much gain as needed, the right technique, and the NS-2 I need nothing else. Hell actually I don't always even need the NS-2, honestly.


----------



## skeels (Oct 16, 2011)

Technique. I always use the volume knob. Seems primitive I know but with practice it becomes sharp as a tack. And all these kill switches these days... Sheesh!


----------



## Aevolve (Oct 17, 2011)

Noodles = Legend.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 17, 2011)

oniduder said:


> isp decimator g rack
> 
> done son


This. Tried loads of others, always had something I didn't like about them, either rubbish as a gate, tone suck, etc etc.

ISP Pro Rack G is fire and forget. Always on, always works, transparent etc etc. Well worth the price tag.

Also, fast volume knob control is good to learn, as is good muting, when all else fails you may have to do this, as no gear is 100% reliale, and when it goes wrong it's good to be able to know you're good enhough to manage without. Nothing should be a crutch, it should be a tool


----------



## avenger (Oct 17, 2011)

Decimator is all you need. I use a decimator in front of a 5150 with no compression or anything and it tight as all hell for that kind of stuff. use your left and right hands it will be full blast then dead silent...


----------



## macgruber (Oct 18, 2011)

one more vote for the decimator. i was totally happy with my old boss ns-2, as it does work like a champ. however, comparing it to the decimator showed that i lost a bit of attack and added a bit of unneeded compression with the ns-2. my gate ranking is this:

1. decimator
2. ns-2
3. smart gate
4. rocktron hush


----------



## slayercannibalsuffohead (Oct 20, 2011)

NS-2 in the loop mode to keep your guitar and boost pedal quiet. The NS-2 in the front gives a slightly more compressed sound. ISP Decimator in the effects loop to kill the hum from the power section. Tight as a fish's arse!


----------



## vanhendrix (Oct 20, 2011)

I like my gates to slam shut really quickly. I had a decimator G and I sold it because I just couldn't stand the way it automatically fades (read: chokes) out the sound. I just use the built-in gate on my engl now, which is instantaneous. 

Moral of the story, I set the gate at a very low threshold and rely on my technique for the rest. Whenever I'm not playing, it SNAPS shut and my rig is silent.


----------



## MTech (Oct 20, 2011)

It depends on how much you want it to effect your tone..

If you want it to be pretty transparent get the ISP, if you want to add compression get the NS-2.

In Flames would be an example for the NS-2, those guys tried the ISP and hated it.


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Oct 21, 2011)

Atomshipped said:


> ISP Technologies Decimator Noise Reduction Pedal and more Guitar Effects at GuitarCenter.com.
> This is one of the best noise gate pedals as far as I know; there's a more expensive and versatile one if you'd like to pay more however. If you're using the gate to do anything except get rid of background noise then I won't be much help in advising you something.


 

THIS!!!


----------

